
Which Online Payment Solution Should Your Startup Use? - JeffFG
https://foundersgrid.com/online-payments/
======
spokentwice
It totally depends on your needs and what is generally acceptable. In
Nigeria,for example VoguePay.com platform has been widely adopted by small
businesses because of it unique features and free add-ons.

It is important to note that many businesses wants something that is easy to
set up for use immediately at low cost. Being that Nigeria is still a cash-
driven economy with low adoption of online payment compared to other regions,
it will be a smart move to consider a payment gateway that is nearly one-size-
fits-all for all card type and payment channels.

VoguePay excels here, that's why I recommend it for startups to use both for
local and international payment transactions

